# where to buy



## pumpitup1877 (Jun 20, 2014)

where do you even get steroids


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 20, 2014)

I moved your question to the uncensored section.  It's not allowed in Canadian Brotherhood.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 20, 2014)

I steal the from my grandma.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 20, 2014)

Why would u wanna take steroids u fuking queer..???

They shrink ur balls and give u zits..

They make u suicidal and die of a heart attack at 22... 

U dumb fuk... 

Take creatine and eat rotisserie chicken


----------



## bvs (Jun 20, 2014)

one shot of your semen contains the equivalent of 20mg of testosterone. so i make sure to consume all of mine after a tug session. do that everyday and twice on weekends and you will grow like crazy


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 20, 2014)

I get mine from all the chicken I eat.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2014)

tillacle labs


----------



## woodswise (Jun 20, 2014)

F** steroids, go buy bull testicles from the slaughter house blend them up in the cuisinart and eat them raw . . .  you'll get huge and swole in no time brah!


----------



## shenky (Jun 20, 2014)

PM "Kevlin"


Tell him I sent you


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 21, 2014)

We ban fast...  I want this banning power


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 21, 2014)

Caldoors...


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I get mine from all the chicken I eat.


Actually bro it's just the chicken asshole that carries the most hormones.


----------



## pumpitup1877 (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow you guys are ****ing wierd?


----------



## Get Some (Jun 25, 2014)

pumpitup1877 said:


> where do you even get steroids


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 25, 2014)

Pump: I don't give this info out often, but since you are a fellow Minnesotan I thought I would help.  Go see my buddy Stu at the GNC in the Mall of America.  Tell him Megatron sent you and when he asks for the pass phrase, say "The rain in Spain falls mainly in the Plain".  He will hook you up with the good stuff.


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Jun 26, 2014)

pumpitup1877 said:


> Wow you guys are ****ing wierd?



Are we? I mean, are you asking us or telling us? I thought we were the normal ones, doesnt everyone like stabbing themselves a couple times a week? Guys?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 28, 2014)

Well no beating around the bush or even a slight fishing attempt with this fellow 

P.S. not a source board


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 28, 2014)

Kudos sir...


----------



## Fidelity (Aug 1, 2014)

Best source for
Me has been GNC


----------



## Yaya (Aug 1, 2014)

Maybe I was a  it harsh in my first post



Welcome to SI, post up and make friends


----------



## graniteman (Aug 1, 2014)

pumpitup1877 said:


> where do you even get steroids


----------



## speech (Aug 16, 2014)

Ebay bruhhhhh


----------



## nightster (Aug 16, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Pump: I don't give this info out often, but since you are a fellow Minnesotan I thought I would help.  Go see my buddy Stu at the GNC in the Mall of America.  Tell him Megatron sent you and when he asks for the pass phrase, say "The rain in Spain falls mainly in the Plain".  He will hook you up with the good stuff.



MN, Prince lives here, and we got 10000 lakes!


----------

